# Newspaper headlines: Free NHS e-cigarettes.



## kimbo (19/8/15)

More here: http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-the-papers-33983674

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhale (19/8/15)

free is a guaranteed way to attract everybody, but for the sake of balace:
In ENGLAND, you pay £8.60 for a prescription, assuming you are a working person. Unemployed or disabled or retired and it is free.
In Wales and Sctoland, no such charge.

If they "give" you single use cigalikes, then £8.60 is a ripoff price. But it is still way too early to figure out the specifics. Just want to say it isnt free. While R100 or so may seem like nothing (and it is cheap, truth be told), you still pay at the point of use.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (19/8/15)

On my way to Dublin airport to pickup a client, something similar was said during the news on BBC Classic FM. I can't remember the wording exactly, but along the lines of: NHS urges health personnel to promote e-cigarettes as its 95% less dangerous than smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (19/8/15)

I lol'd. Would be nice to get reo's for free and by free I mean medical aid paying for reo's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/8/15)




----------

